

Hey, Lynx - women are astronauts, too - wronskian
http://spacekate.com/2013/hey-lynx-apollo-women-are-astronauts-too/

======
wronskian
Following the Superbowl ad, this got some extra coverage by Forbes and
Discovery.

[http://www.forbes.com/sites/mahaatal/2013/02/04/axes-
super-b...](http://www.forbes.com/sites/mahaatal/2013/02/04/axes-super-bowl-
ad-fail-when-sexism-doesnt-sell/)

[http://news.discovery.com/space/private-spaceflight/super-
bo...](http://news.discovery.com/space/private-spaceflight/super-bowl-ads-
sexy-astronauts-and-space-babies-130204.htm)

